# Electric shopping go-kart



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

thomisback said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to these forums and want convert a shopping trolley for short fun rides. It's been done before (Google "Lolriokart") which has made my job a bit easier as I can refer to that when I get stuck.
> 
> To start off I started looking around on eBay for good motors but it's hard to make a decision as I don't really know what kind of motor I should get but I did find a couple, could you guys have a look at them and tell me whether they are suitable for this project?
> 
> ...


Don't expect to move very fast with those motors. The origional lolriokart had about 11kW to there 1kW. I built my kid a kart using a 24v/500W MY1020 and it's geared to do about 11mph. It gets him around fine but he's only 18kg (40lb). It will cary me up our driveway (175lb) but slows down quite abit. Also one wheel drive doesn't work very well on anything other than hard surfaces.


----------



## thomisback (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the useful information, I'll have to reconsider what motor I'll be using. Do you have any advice on what motor I could use? I'm trying to find some good motors on eBay, without much luck.


----------



## TeamTiki (Jul 6, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...wItemQQhashZitem439fbf0e8eQQitemZ290442907278

or something like that.


----------

